# spot new mayhem 130/150



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spot-announces-new-mayhem-130-and-150.html

https://spotbikes.com/collections/bikes

available for pre-orders now

wonder if they are the same frame


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

would be sweet if the frame was compatible with both models. cant believe they still have that horrid external rear brake routing though.


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

cavo said:


> would be sweet if the frame was compatible with both models. cant believe they still have that horrid external rear brake routing though.


Can't believe they still have that horrid internal rear derailleur routing though.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Posted on the other Spot Mayhem thread before seeing this.

150 has Fox 38 and Fox X2 shock in the 5 star build. Slacker geometry with a HI/LO geo adjust setting right on the shock mount. New Head Angles are 65/64.5 respectively. 31.0 lbs with the 5 star ($6199)

New 130 has lower headset angle of 65.7/65.2 with a Fox 36 and a Fox DPS Evol shock, same Geo adjust. 28.5 lbs with the 5 star ($5999)

Not excited about the 130 going down to a DPS for the shock, but I am sure they can customize for anyone. I'm thinking the 130 with a 150 upgrade upfront and a DPX2 in the rear is perfect for me. I'm also considering the Trek Fuel EX but I have the '17 version and the ReAktiv shock is just too goofy for me. 

The 150 looks great but it's going to lose traction in the climbs with the X2 on the rear. I need all of the help I can get going uphill...

Looks like the leaf spring is now Titanium instead of carbon. New frame has a longer reach too, which was needed.

Choices, choices.


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

I think Spot nailed it with these updates. 

Lots of people were beefing up the 130 with a 150mm on front and dpx out back, which I'm surprised doesn't come stock still... but the bit more reach and slightly slacker head angle will help the 130 feel a bit more planted like most modern trail/enduro bikes, whereas before the geometry / builds weren't quite progressive enough compared to current bikes (though Spot was pretty earlier in the steep STA and slightly slacker HTA). 

The 150 looks killer, slacked out aggressively up front, 38, X2 which I think will make the living link that bit more plush, surprised Zoomie you think the X2 will some how kill the up hill traction? I think the bit more forgiveness and compliance in the shock will make up for how firm the living link system is on technical up hills. 

I'm curious about the switch to titanium leaf spring from carbon as well, I had the Ryve 115 and the carbon living link plate developed a crack and play in the first week due to it not being torqued correctly as per Spot apparently (I didn't post it on here as Spot was really quick in sending an entire replacement frame as they believed it was their issue with the mis torque from their shop). I'm curious if they saw a few of those issues and switched to titanium. If it works the same but has more longevity why not.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Abiding-Dude said:


> I think Spot nailed it with these updates.
> 
> Lots of people were beefing up the 130 with a 150mm on front and dpx out back, which I'm surprised doesn't come stock still... but the bit more reach and slightly slacker head angle will help the 130 feel a bit more planted like most modern trail/enduro bikes, whereas before the geometry / builds weren't quite progressive enough compared to current bikes (though Spot was pretty earlier in the steep STA and slightly slacker HTA).
> 
> ...


You could be right about the X2 combined with the Living Link. The knock on the X2 is that it has two modes - Firm and Open - and it's got a lot of plush in the open position which the Living Link might firm up a bit because the firm setting on the X2 is a traction killer.

The only thing holding me back from buying the SPOT was the geometry of the old frame, but like you said, longer reach and lower headset angle makes the 130 a great rig spec'd with a 150 Fox 36 and a DPX2. That's what I will ask for anyway!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, x2 def not a traction killer. just dont use climb switch, i agree its too firm for trail climbing, but x2 has so much tune-ability it can be set up to climb well without the switch. 
paired with living link, which has always felt a bit firmer to me, x2 in open should be just fine for climbing


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

whatever happened with direct to consumer prices? look at fezzari and their new delano. their lowest model for 3,500 with SLX drivetrain and DVO suspension. thats what i call a deal.​
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-2021-fezzari-delano-peak.html


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

cavo said:


> whatever happened with direct to consumer prices? look at fezzari and their new delano. their lowest model for 3,500 with SLX drivetrain and DVO suspension. thats what i call a deal.​
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-2021-fezzari-delano-peak.html


I was thinking the same thing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

That seat angle for the 130 is steep and the ett is short. Not really a bike for pedaling. I'd have to demo first to see if I liked their bikes before dropping the same money compared to a proven company like Pivot.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Shorter top tube, shorter stem, steeper seat angle, longer reach might all equal a very similiar cockpit feel of the outgoing Mayhem 130.

Too bad they couldn’t get the frame weight down into the 5lb range... or lower. 

I am hoping more people review the Mayhem 130. I haven’t even had my bike a year yet and I am thinking of “upgrading” to the new Mayhem 130 when available. 

The new Fezzari Delano also caught my eye.

I kinda wish the Mayhem was a little more nimble. It feels a little heavy for my 150lb riding style (old man ish riding style... not 20/30 year old letting it rip and trying to send it at every jump.). Lol. Maybe I go to head in the direction of the 2021 Specialized Epic Evo / Santa Cruz Tallboy direction.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

6 Delano reviews on youtube. 0 new Mayhem reviews. Fez can still afford a social media budget at those prices.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

relder said:


> 6 Delano reviews on youtube. 0 new Mayhem reviews. Fez can still afford a social media budget at those prices.


If you are talking about the new Mayhem.... it's because it isn't physically out yet. Dum comment.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/mountain-bike/a33378796/the-spot-mayhem-130-review/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

*New Mayhems' info*

Hi all! Paul from Spot bikes here. Over the next couple weeks I'll be responding to comments and questions on this forum about our new bikes the Mayhem 130 and Mayhem 150. We hope you like what you see! We've been enjoying developing and riding these new models and we are happy to share information.

Feel free to contact us directly as well -

303.278.3955 & [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

TylerVernon said:


> That seat angle for the 130 is steep and the ett is short. Not really a bike for pedaling. I'd have to demo first to see if I liked their bikes before dropping the same money compared to a proven company like Pivot.


Demos start next week, July 27th from our showroom in Golden. Please give it a try if you can! I think you'll be impressed with how it pedals.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

Abiding-Dude said:


> I think Spot nailed it with these updates.
> 
> Lots of people were beefing up the 130 with a 150mm on front and dpx out back, which I'm surprised doesn't come stock still... but the bit more reach and slightly slacker head angle will help the 130 feel a bit more planted like most modern trail/enduro bikes, whereas before the geometry / builds weren't quite progressive enough compared to current bikes (though Spot was pretty earlier in the steep STA and slightly slacker HTA).
> 
> ...


One of the compelling reasons to use composites for this part in the past was the relative ease to vary the cross section thickness of the part front to rear. Designed correctly, this taper produces a uniform radius of curvature, and therefore more uniform tensile stress, as the part flexes. This is a similar design solution to the taper of a fly rod getting thinner towards the tip. As this system evolved, we added the "spooler", the part you see below the spring, which was conceived to keep the flexure uniform from side to side and act to further stiffen the frame laterally. Since curvature was now fully constrained, we were no longer dependent on a variable cross section thickness. This opened up opportunities to use many different materials. Titanium won out due to its favorable material properties as a spring, but also due to its strength and corrosion resistance. An added bonus was now the system can be packaged in a smaller space.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Paul, when do you guys expect XL demos to be available? right now it only lets me reserve M or L.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

brankulo said:


> Paul, when do you guys expect XL demos to be available? right now it only lets me reserve M or L.


We expect to have XL demos available in late October. We have medium and large coming first in our August delivery. All sizes are coming in October.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

hi Paul, thanks for chiming in. could you elaborate some on pricing for new mayhems?
are you not direct to consumer model any more? looking at few other brands that are not DTC, say Ibis, their frames run about $300-400 less. 

also, whats the wait for the bikes/frames at this point? say i wanted 5-star 150 XL in red, or just XL frame with X2? Late October like said above, or is that just for your demo bikes?

will you be able to swap X2 for DPX2 for the frame only? or mod full builds, ie. Shimano or TRP brakes rather than Sram, possibly whole Shimano drive train? 

thanks


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Why did you slacken the head tube angle on the new Mayhem?

Also as noted above. Price seems to high for DTC bike.

Why no Shimano builds in the 4 or 5 star build? Would rather have Shimano over SRAM


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

cavo said:


> hi Paul, thanks for chiming in. could you elaborate some on pricing for new mayhems?
> are you not direct to consumer model any more? looking at few other brands that are not DTC, say Ibis, their frames run about $300-400 less.
> 
> also, whats the wait for the bikes/frames at this point? say i wanted 5-star 150 XL in red, or just XL frame with X2? Late October like said above, or is that just for your demo bikes?
> ...


Yes, I can comment on pricing. Our costs have gone way up this year due to increased tariffs and rising transportation prices. This gets passed on to frames and complete bikes as both prices went up. The Mayhem 150 frame gets the Fox Factory X2 shock vs. the DPX2 that has been on frame-only options in the past. This raises the price of that frame as well.

For timeline, on an 5-star XL complete or frame only would come in around late October/early November. We are expecting them at that time. We won't have any modifications available on the new Mayhems this year but this may be something we can do in 2021.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

prj71 said:


> Why did you slacken the head tube angle on the new Mayhem?
> 
> Also as noted above. Price seems to high for DTC bike.
> 
> Why no Shimano builds in the 4 or 5 star build? Would rather have Shimano over SRAM


Hi there. For pricing, our costs have gone up due to transportation prices and rising tariffs.

Along with the slacker head angle, we also increased the reach on the new Mayhem 130, offering more stability on steep and fast terrain along with more front end grip. We've also steepened the seat angle on the new bike to help put the rider in a great position to handle the longer and slacker front end. All together, it makes for a faster, more stable bike without sacrificing any of the Mayhem 130's climbing or slow-speed handling ability.

Thanks for the feedback on your build preferences. We like the SRAM Eagle drivetrains and G2 brakes. Shimano makes great product as well. We can't inventory everything but we hope to add more options at some point.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So who is selling their generation 1 mayhem and getting a generation 2 mayhem?


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

prj71 said:


> So who is selling their generation 1 mayhem and getting a generation 2 mayhem?


I will gladly sell my late model year 2019 size M Mayhem (with 2020 components - 5 star build - full x01 - 160mm dropper) for the new one if I could find a buyer for mine. If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I really like the geometry and the suspension on these new bikes (at least in concept from what I have read). So much so I ordered a 150 to replace my Insurgent and a 130 to replace my wife’s sb5c. I prefer a stiffer, poppier suspension that climbs well Combined with aggressive geometry. I snobbishly admit I also like a bit of a unique ride on the trails. These new versions seem to fit the bill. It’s an added bonus that they are local and I can pick them up from the headquarters in Golden. 

Will report back on if it was blind money well spent or a bad gut decision. Can’t wait for October!


----------



## Forged (Mar 27, 2004)

*Anyone disconnect the shock and cycle a LL suspension?*

I'm super curious about what the living link "feels" like without the shock's involvement during the complete cycle (compression and rebound). I wish I had access to a bike to try this. Anyone care to post a video demonstration? How and when and in which directions does the leaf spring push and pull exactly and with how much force? I'm having a hard time visualizing the effect of the LL on the suspension despite Spot's online animation. Disconnecting the shock will isolate suspension effects to just the LL.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Forged said:


> I'm super curious about what the living link "feels" like without the shock's involvement during the complete cycle (compression and rebound). I wish I had access to a bike to try this. Anyone care to post a video demonstration? How and when and in which directions does the leaf spring push and pull exactly and with how much force? I'm having a hard time visualizing the effect of the LL on the suspension despite Spot's online animation. Disconnecting the shock will isolate suspension effects to just the LL.


I'm just going to tack onto this question....

I have had a few buddies ride the full suspension line up from Spot at demos, and they all say they blow through the suspension and have bottoming out problems. Is this something to do with the setup, or just inherently part of the suspension design? I've also seen a few reviews that mention the same thing.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I have only seen one review of the new Mayhems out so far in bicycling and didn’t see any mention of suspension giving up the travel too easy. Are you reading reviews of the older version?

Hope that’s not the case but i will find out. Should be able to tune that out quite a bit with the compression settings on the x2.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

smithrider said:


> I have only seen one review of the new Mayhems out so far in bicycling and didn't see any mention of suspension giving up the travel too easy. Are you reading reviews of the older version?
> 
> Hope that's not the case but i will find out. Should be able to tune that out quite a bit with the compression settings on the x2.


These are old reviews, but it's the same suspension platform. They did mention in the one article posted above that they fiddled with the ramp up, which may help. I was hoping the Spot fella on here could give some insight.

I was looking at the Mayhem pretty heavily but backed off when the few people I know reported back riding them at demos. They say they climb amazing, but going down they couldn't stop the bike from blowing through the rear travel and bottoming the bike out. These guys are well seasoned riders and said they did tinker with some settings on the trail trying to fix the issue, but couldn't seem to get it set.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> These are old reviews, but it's the same suspension platform. They did mention in the one article posted above that they fiddled with the ramp up, which may help. I was hoping the Spot fella on here could give some insight.
> 
> I was looking at the Mayhem pretty heavily but backed off when the few people I know reported back riding them at demos. They say they climb amazing, but going down they couldn't stop the bike from blowing through the rear travel and bottoming the bike out. These guys are well seasoned riders and said they did tinker with some settings on the trail trying to fix the issue, but couldn't seem to get it set.


That's not great to hear. Were your buddies riding the 130 or 150? That does sound like an issue fixable with a volume spacer though.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I'm just going to tack onto this question....
> 
> I have had a few buddies ride the full suspension line up from Spot at demos, and they all say they blow through the suspension and have bottoming out problems. Is this something to do with the setup, or just inherently part of the suspension design? I've also seen a few reviews that mention the same thing.


had a very similar issue with my mayhem 29. i would either run higher pressure and the bike would feel hardtail while climbing or would lower the pressure and make it more compliant on the climb (which is what i wanted) but then blow through the travel super easy. i eventually found sort of a balance, but it would feel real firm on climbs still, to the point i kept looking at the shock making sure its actually moving. i think maybe there should be different leaf stiffness options for the bike to swap as we all ride differently. not an engineer here but maybe it would help to tune the bike for ones needs better. i tried so many air pressure/shock/volume reducers adjustments combination, even tried dpx2 shock for a while but couldnt make it feel right. (actully liked the bike with dps better though). it is difficult to describe and maybe i am too picky, but i ended up selling the bike after 6 months and got ripley v4 and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

cglass1015 said:


> That's not great to hear. Were your buddies riding the 130 or 150? That does sound like an issue fixable with a volume spacer though.


They were on the 130 and iirc one of them had the same report about the Rollik.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

To say its the same is likely not accurate. Its a revised version of their patented living link. V2 is a departure from V1. Maybe a good analogy is It may be more like the v1 to v2 Ripmo - subtle but most agree - better. So it may not ride like a whole new bike - or it may... but it could be also really lie in sum of it all - the combination of suspension kinematic changes combined with goemetry changes make the change ultimately ride like a very different bike.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

kamper11 said:


> To say its the same is likely not accurate. Its a revised version of their patented living link. V2 is a departure from V1. Maybe a good analogy is It may be more like the v1 to v2 Ripmo - subtle but most agree - better. So it may not ride like a whole new bike - or it may... but it could be also really lie in sum of it all - the combination of suspension kinematic changes combined with goemetry changes make the change ultimately ride like a very different bike.


This is a great point. It'd be nice to have Spot weigh-in as others have said. The new bike is supposed to be softer off the top, but is it too soft now and bottoms too easy? The bicycle review is pretty glowing and says nothing about being harsh off the top or bottoming easily. In fact, the review said it felt like "butter." I do agree with Matt Phillips' (the Bicycling review author) conclusions on other bikes, so I'm tending to think he's right on this one. That said, I'm really hoping for more reviews soon.

I pre-ordered a 130, so I'm very very interested in this. I ordered with the thought I would cancel if I read poor or conflicting reviews from other publications. At this point though, I'm not sure they'll be any more reviews until after the first orders ship.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

cavo said:


> the bike would feel hardtail while climbing


You say that like it's a bad thing.

I'm not the most aggressive rider, but bottoming out has never been an issue for me on the Mayhem, perhaps I'm over-pressurized to get that hardtail climbing you mention. Then again, I got the Mayhem after riding a bunch of different bikes at Outerbike and picked it since it wasn't super squishy.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I think they may have recognized their errors on the first gen bikes. For example, they updated the Rollick in 2019 to have a softer initial stroke and more ramp at the end. This is an acknowledgement by them that it needed to be improved in this respect. However, I think a stiffer ride is always going to be inherent and intentional in this design. They are saying similar suspension modifications are made to the new mayhems. From an bike rumor article on the new Rollick below. 

“ The Rollik 150 gets a revised suspension tune and updated kinematics. They say it’s now a little more progressive, so it’s softer off the top for better traction but with more support at bottom out.”

I will try to test ride the 150 before it arrives if I can get away from work and report back, but I am committed (unless test ride goes unexpectedly bad). I like a bit firmer rear suspension for a more playful and less plow ride. It’s more fun that way.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm not saying the new version has the same issues, I'm asking. Like I said, these are just reports I got from people I trust. I was very interested in a Mayhem but not with the issues mentioned. If Spot has some good insight as to how they addressed these issues then I'm interested in hearing them. I think it's a fair question since I haven't seen it addressed anywhere else yet.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

It’s absolutely a fair question. Not trying to diminish it at all. You sparked a good conversation about it and motivated me to take a test ride to confirm for myself.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice bike. Going with the 130 or perhaps the Ryve which can't find a negative review on....


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have a comparison on the "feel" of the old mayhem to the new mayhem with the updated geometry?


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I'm just going to tack onto this question....
> 
> I have had a few buddies ride the full suspension line up from Spot at demos, and they all say they blow through the suspension and have bottoming out problems. Is this something to do with the setup, or just inherently part of the suspension design? I've also seen a few reviews that mention the same thing.


Where are they riding these bikes at? Sounds like a set up issue but Spot does all their own demos now and I'd like to think they aren't sending folks out on bikes set up poorly.

I have had my Mayhem for 3 years and never had this issue. I'm a hack that points and shoots, zero finesse all beef. Mine is ridden on Colorado chunk daily with trips to Moab. The fun meter shows I use all the travel but I never feel it bottom. When I first test rode a Mayhem I asked at the top of the climb how to open the shock and when they said it was open I expected the worst on the descent. Used full travel but never felt it going down, I was sold.

I'm initially attracted to the 150 so the extra travel can bail me out of my bad line choices but with how far design has come with suspension lately do I need the extra travel?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i wonder if there is more rear clearance on new models, my mayhem would only fit 2.35 with clearance i would be comfortable with. hopefully this got addressed. was hoping they loose that nasty rear brake routing and go internal too. hoping to be able to demo 150 soon.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

cavo said:


> i wonder if there is more rear clearance on new models, my mayhem would only fit 2.35 with clearance i would be comfortable with. hopefully this got addressed. was hoping they loose that nasty rear brake routing and go internal too. hoping to be able to demo 150 soon.


Rear brake routing is still external but it does appear that there is an actual groove in the frame molding to perfectly fit the brake line run to the rear of the bike. The virtual reality representation of the bike in your room is a really cool thing to see it full size and spin it around in crazy detail.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

cue003 said:


> Rear brake routing is still external but it does appear that there is an actual groove in the frame molding to perfectly fit the brake line run to the rear of the bike. The virtual reality representation of the bike in your room is a really cool thing to see it full size and spin it around in crazy detail.


yeah, its in the groove like on ryve, not a big deal but i would rather see clean frame look. dont really see point in external since brake swap literaly takes less than 10 minutes, including bubble bleed. plus most of the folks will not ever touch it anyway. but its jut me being super picky, lol


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*mayhem*

what color?


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

can't decide between red hot tomato or black.....hmmmm


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Any more real reviews. Interested in how it does in chunky rocky slow tech. The v1 didn't fair well here. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Tough call. New 130's aren't shipping until October. Worst case scenario if you don't like it return it, get your money back, get something else. Its just a bike.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like reviews are rolling in on their website from folks who have demo'd one so far. Look at the bottom of the 130 demo page linked below.

https://spotbikes.com/collections/demo-fleet/products/mayhem-130-29-demo-ride


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*mayhem*

can't find a single negative review. i think when bicycling mag dropped their story that pretty much solidified the bike. I'm in...


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I have only had my Ryve 115 for a month, but I am so impressed with it that I just ordered a Mayhem 150 to replace my Fezzari La Sal Peak. Something about the Spot Kinematics and Geo just clicks with me and I have instant trust of the bike. 

I have confused isolating with composed, and turns out a lively bike can be fast, confident and fun without needing to erase the trail.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

heard about that


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

cavo said:


> i wonder if there is more rear clearance on new models, my mayhem would only fit 2.35 with clearance i would be comfortable with. hopefully this got addressed.


I have been running 2.4 DHR2 and 2.5 Assegai or Aggressor on the rear for the last 2.5 years without issue. I'm also running 36mm internal width rims


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Rode the 150 today for a short test ride. Take this all with a huge grain of salt as I can’t form a real opinion on an hour ride. 

Loved it. Very playful and sporty suspension that likes to be pumped, popped and pushed into corners. Fairly easy to get front up too for a 29er. It’s a bike that rewards active riding and begs to find trail features. It’s not a magic carpet ride for those looking for that (I am not) but handled the chunk I hit with absolute poise and had a firm but muted feel. I was also surprised at the lack of sluggishness in the handling given the angles. Pretty sharp steering bike for what it is. 

Climbing was very, very efficient for a bike with this travel. Probably wouldn’t be my first choice, however, if my favorite thing in the world is climbing short steep chunk, but that’s my least favorite part of riding and where I tend to get hurt the most. Get a horst link for that. However, it’s not bad in this respect just not the best I’ve ridden (not the worst either like older VPP). 

The 38 will be getting coiled as soon as the smash pot is available. Just can’t get along with air springs after going coil up front. 

In short, I finished the ride with a huge smile in my face and had that new bike buzz. Can’t wait for mine to come in Nov.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice. Cant find a negative review anywhere on this brand. I think once the refresh starts to come out the reviews are going to explode. Tested a Ripmo and Ripley other day. Nice rides but maybe its me, didn't think the fit and finish was anything memorable. DW Link was nice but there are lots of nice bikes out there. Again if the reviewer at Bicycling Mag said he got rid of all his bikes and now rides new Mayhem 130, somethings gotta be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Demo ride results make me feel better about buying blind. You describe just what I wanted in my long travel bike. What shock did the demo have?


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

It had the x2. Spot set up the suspension for me before I arrived. It wasn’t perfect for me as setup but reasonably good for a demo. I didn’t spend any time fiddling with it. 

Felt better out of the box for me than the rock shox shock that came on my insurgent, which had compression issues I had to have avalanche correct. 

Climbed with it in open mode and wouldn’t ever likely use the climb switch unless it was a very long fire road climb. Bike climbed very well in open.

Again, worth repeating I only rode it for an hour and may change my opinions after I get real seat time on it and adjust it to my liking. Promising first impression though.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

Took the 150 out for a demo last week and the 130 out today. I am not really in the market for a new bike but was curious how the new bikes compared to the older models. I have the Rollik 607 and my wife has the mayhem with fox 34 and dps shock which she lets me ride sometimes.  We both love our bikes, but I am not a total fanboy who thinks they are perfect. I like how poppy and energetic they are when putting down the power, but I find that comes with the downside of less traction on technical climbs and rocky descents, so like I said I was curious how the new bikes compared. Rode both bikes on Apex on even days.


150: The first thing I noticed on the 150 going up was the small bump compliance was definitely improved as advertised, and the rear wheel felt glued to the ground on technical climbing. The bike climbed well for a bike this size, but I could feel it was a bigger, longer slacker bike than I am used to. I felt like I didn't clean as many technical sections going up as I usually do, but could be in my head. I would say it climbed "fine", but not my favorite bike to climb on. When I pointed the bike down hill I was blown away with how confidence inspiring it was. With the 38 and x2 shock, I felt like I could plow into anything at mach speed and the bike would charge through unfazed. Picking lines became unnecessary, and the wheels stayed glued to the ground through the chunder. Downside to all that traction and suspension was when I went to pop off of a little rock or root it didn't have that energetic pop I am used to with spot bikes, and was harder to get the bike in the air. If max speed down steep technical trails was my mission, this would definitely be my bike, but overall I felt like neither me or my trail are aggressive enough to warrant all that capability for 90% of my riding. 


130: This bike felt much more familiar to me. I guess it was the 5 star with carbon wheels. It felt energetic and playful and much more of a trail bike. climbing was a breeze, and while it didn't have as much gluey traction as the 150 over technical sections i felt the small bump was improved over the original mayhem, and the slacker head angle and longer reach didn't seem to have any negative effect going uphill. It felt light and easier to pop up over obstacles than the 150. Going downhill it was more playful and super easy to get airborne. It definitely didn't smash through things like the 150, but instead want to pop over obstacles versus going through them. Versus the original mayhem, the slacker head angle and fox 36 was a welcome improvement over my mayhem. The 36 is plenty of fork for me to keep things calm up front, and the dps did fine, I wouldn't say it got overwhelmed, but maybe skipped over rocks more than staying glued to the ground like the 150. Even though I felt more confident on sketchy sections on the 150, I had more fun on the 130. 


Thats my take. For a park bike or downhill race bike, I would take the 150. For an everyday trail bike/do everything bike on the front range, its 130 all day. Fun factor was higher going both up and down. Compared to the previous mayhem, small bump compliance is improved, and longer reach and slacker HA are welcome improvements.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice so at the end of the day if you could buy a Mayhem 130, Rascal or a Ripmo which would you buy and why?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

COBenG said:


> Took the 150 out for a demo last week and the 130 out today. I am not really in the market for a new bike but was curious how the new bikes compared to the older models. I have the Rollik 607 and my wife has the mayhem with fox 34 and dps shock which she lets me ride sometimes.  We both love our bikes, but I am not a total fanboy who thinks they are perfect. I like how poppy and energetic they are when putting down the power, but I find that comes with the downside of less traction on technical climbs and rocky descents, so like I said I was curious how the new bikes compared. Rode both bikes on Apex on even days.
> 
> 150: The first thing I noticed on the 150 going up was the small bump compliance was definitely improved as advertised, and the rear wheel felt glued to the ground on technical climbing. The bike climbed well for a bike this size, but I could feel it was a bigger, longer slacker bike than I am used to. I felt like I didn't clean as many technical sections going up as I usually do, but could be in my head. I would say it climbed "fine", but not my favorite bike to climb on. When I pointed the bike down hill I was blown away with how confidence inspiring it was. With the 38 and x2 shock, I felt like I could plow into anything at mach speed and the bike would charge through unfazed. Picking lines became unnecessary, and the wheels stayed glued to the ground through the chunder. Downside to all that traction and suspension was when I went to pop off of a little rock or root it didn't have that energetic pop I am used to with spot bikes, and was harder to get the bike in the air. If max speed down steep technical trails was my mission, this would definitely be my bike, but overall I felt like neither me or my trail are aggressive enough to warrant all that capability for 90% of my riding.
> 
> ...


did demo both at apex as well. i totally agree with your observations, like 100%. i used to own mayhem 29 but ended up selling it due to lack of traction and you are mentioning, the suspension never felt there for me and it definetly wasnt supple, which i love with dw links. got ripmo, had ripmo for a while but eventually ended up with ripley 4 as ripmo felt like too much bike for most rides that i do.
the small bump on both mayhems has definitely improved. i would go for 
130 if i had to pick but there was nothing really that was being done better than my current set up ripley v4. i got a new bike bug again, but i dont think its going to be either of these bikes. now ESKER rowl seems really promising as it stands between ripley and ripmo. this would probably be ideal bike for me and unfortunately ibis doesnt have bike in this category.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

The 150 sounds very capable from the demo descriptions. Any thoughts if a bit more pop could be dialed in via the X2, or if the plow bike behavior the sum of the parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

I found the 150 very poppy for a 150 29er. And I am coming from an Evil Insurgent. I guess it’s all relative.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

COBenG said:


> Took the 150 out for a demo last week and the 130 out today. I am not really in the market for a new bike but was curious how the new bikes compared to the older models. I have the Rollik 607 and my wife has the mayhem with fox 34 and dps shock which she lets me ride sometimes.  We both love our bikes, but I am not a total fanboy who thinks they are perfect. I like how poppy and energetic they are when putting down the power, but I find that comes with the downside of less traction on technical climbs and rocky descents, so like I said I was curious how the new bikes compared. Rode both bikes on Apex on even days.
> 
> 150: The first thing I noticed on the 150 going up was the small bump compliance was definitely improved as advertised, and the rear wheel felt glued to the ground on technical climbing. The bike climbed well for a bike this size, but I could feel it was a bigger, longer slacker bike than I am used to. I felt like I didn't clean as many technical sections going up as I usually do, but could be in my head. I would say it climbed "fine", but not my favorite bike to climb on. When I pointed the bike down hill I was blown away with how confidence inspiring it was. With the 38 and x2 shock, I felt like I could plow into anything at mach speed and the bike would charge through unfazed. Picking lines became unnecessary, and the wheels stayed glued to the ground through the chunder. Downside to all that traction and suspension was when I went to pop off of a little rock or root it didn't have that energetic pop I am used to with spot bikes, and was harder to get the bike in the air. If max speed down steep technical trails was my mission, this would definitely be my bike, but overall I felt like neither me or my trail are aggressive enough to warrant all that capability for 90% of my riding.
> 
> ...


Great write-up. And confirms why I am probably going for the Revel Rascal for my next new bike. I was hoping the new Mayhem would be in the middle of the new 130/150. Sounds like great bikes nonetheless.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Outside of the demo fleet, anyone seen/have the new Mayhem 150? Seen a handful of g2 reviews and pics of 130s being posted online, but nothing on the g2 150s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> Great write-up. And confirms why I am probably going for the Revel Rascal for my next new bike. I was hoping the new Mayhem would be in the middle of the new 130/150. Sounds like great bikes nonetheless.


check out esker rowl as well, as it would be more "in the middle" as well.
orion should be similar to dw link so better suspension platform as well.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

I received notice this morning Spot isn't shipping 130s Late October as planned, and is now saying mid-December. I pre-ordered in August and needless to say, I'm bummed about this.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

cglass1015 said:


> I received notice this morning Spot isn't shipping 130s Late October as planned, and is now saying mid-December. I pre-ordered in August and needless to say, I'm bummed about this.


Not sure if you have to have the generation 2 mayhem but contact Spot and they may have some generation 1 mayhems left.

I just bought one that I received on Oct. 11.


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

150’s still looking like later November and 130’s mid December, as cglass stated. Bummer for sure but squarely in the category of it is what it is with the unpredictability of shipping at the moment.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm pretty locked in to waiting until mid-December at this point, but thanks for pointing out the possibility. I ordered early August, so I might as well keep waiting at this point. I just hope the stars align for mid-December shipment.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

cglass1015 said:


> I received notice this morning Spot isn't shipping 130s Late October as planned, and is now saying mid-December. I pre-ordered in August and needless to say, I'm bummed about this.


Got the same message about my 150 I pre-ordered in August. Not a huge deal as even the original date missed my final bike trip of the year. Seems like bike and part supply chain is getting worse, not better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

TazMini said:


> Got the same message about my 150 I pre-ordered in August. Not a huge deal as even the original date missed my final bike trip of the year. Seems like bike and part supply chain is getting worse, not better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took me about a month to get my gen1 mayhem. The hold up was the Stans wheels. Took Stans almost 3 weeks to get them the wheelset.

I don't know...If I were Spot I would offer alternate components if one of their standard component suppliers isn't able to come through in a timely manner.

This far into the pandemic I think some companies are using covid as an excuse for not being timely in supplying their product.


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Took me about a month to get my gen1 mayhem. The hold up was the Stans wheels. Took Stans almost 3 weeks to get them the wheelset.
> 
> I don't know...If I were Spot I would offer alternate components if one of their standard component suppliers isn't able to come through in a timely manner.
> 
> This far into the pandemic I think some companies are using covid as an excuse for not being timely in supplying their product.


The issues are there for many. My wife imports product from China for a living and they are having a real hard time getting orders in a timely fashion still and most often, they are delayed. I am also about to close on a new home with one of the larger home builders in the country and they have to amend the contract to agree to deliver certain items post close because the supply chain broke down. Items they couldn't get include some of the appliances, the smart lock and door knob and some of the hardware.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

Keep in mind, it's the Mayhem 130 _frames_ they are missing. It's hard to substitute that.

To your example however, it would have been nice for Spot to offer you a wheel upgrade (assuming you'd have been willing to pay for it) to get your bike out the door sooner.

The fact is, demand is exceeding supply. Even without a pandemic, we'd be seeing delays and shortages. The pandemic has just turned everything up to 11 (not in a good way).


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Sh*t show all around for sure which is why I'm waiting on purchasing anything just yet and focusing on golf and riding the bike I have now. No worries, all will come around.


----------



## warneraz (Apr 7, 2016)

I received the new Mayhem130 on Monday. I have two rides on it and love it so far.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

That's awesome! It'd be great to hear a more in-depth review once you get some more rides on it. 

I assume you're either on a medium or large frame then? My order is for an XL.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

skibum1 said:


> Sh*t show all around for sure which is why I'm waiting on purchasing anything just yet and focusing on golf and riding the bike I have now. No worries, all will come around.


Well and the fact you're buying a Specialized.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yawn.....How's your toy Revel Ranger?


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

warneraz said:


> I received the new Mayhem130 on Monday. I have two rides on it and love it so far.


If you have time over the holidays please share photos and comments relating to the updated ride characteristics. The V2 Mayhem 130 has been in the field now for 2-3 months, lets see some reviews and stoke. Or is this bike a complete bust?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I am still waiting for my 150 and know a few others waiting on their 130s from late summer orders. Don’t think many bikes made it into peoples hands this fall.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

TazMini said:


> I am still waiting for my 150 and know a few others waiting on their 130s from late summer orders. Don't think many bikes made it into peoples hands this fall.


Exactly this. No reviews because nobody has their bikes yet. However, my 130 order is supposed to be shipping in the next couple weeks, so hopefully that changes soon!


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Just sent a message to Spot asking if end of December was still ship date... and they said yes, for when they ship from Asia 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

That's frustrating. They've been non-committal with me recently on shipping dates. To be fair, they probably want to be careful with expectations after missing the October ship date so badly. It's frustrating, but it seems like nearly all brands are going through similar issues.


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

cglass1015 said:


> That's frustrating. They've been non-committal with me recently on shipping dates. To be fair, they probably want to be careful with expectations after missing the October ship date so badly. It's frustrating, but it seems like nearly all brands are going through similar issues.


Yah, its a incredibly challenging year for bikes, frames and parts. I had thought their September/October delivery yielded 20-30 frames sold?


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

Perhaps they did get some frames in that October window. I was under the impression the entire delivery didn't show up, but that may be incorrect. They did get a couple additional reviews on their webpage on the 130 between October and now, so maybe they did get some out the door.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

cglass1015 said:


> Perhaps they did get some frames in that October window. I was under the impression the entire delivery didn't show up, but that may be incorrect. They did get a couple additional reviews on their webpage on the 130 between October and now, so maybe they did get some out the door.


For what its worth I just ordered a new Pivot Switchblade frame and shock and my lbs had it within a week. Building it up nicely as we speak.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

skibum1 said:


> For what its worth I just ordered a new Pivot Switchblade frame and shock and my lbs had it within a week. Building it up nicely as we speak.


Nice. If my order is delayed further, I'll look closely at how soon I could get the new Stumpjumper. That said, at this point I bet the Stumpy is sold out through the summer....


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

-


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

prj71 said:


> -


Feel your pain. I wanted to originally go Ibis but not waiting until July. Absurd. Rode the pivot and loved it. Agree the component backlog is happening but things are now coming in nicely. Can't speak for Spot but they make nice bikes.


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

The delay isn't holding true for all orders. However, that doesn't make it easier for those waiting. I spoke with Spot this morning and I am still on track to pick up my wife's 130 before the new year and my 150 shortly thereafter. I ordered in August a few days after they are announced. 

Timing for delivery seems to be based on size, and when you ordered. The deliveries are coming in waves.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Their delay worked out, because I ended up ordering a Spot Rocker to play with this winter while waiting for the Mayhem and had it 2 days after I clicked buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

I just received this email from Spot:

_Great news! We are about to begin assembling Mayhem 130's and yours will be finished soon. We can't thank you enough for your patience and we are so excited to get you on your new Mayhem.

We have a substantial build queue to work through, and we are building pre-orders in the order in which they were received. We expect to have all pre-orders shipped by January 8. If you have any concerns, such as delivery date or shipping address, please email us at [email protected].

If your bike is being shipped, you will receive tracking info as soon as your bike ships out. You may see an email come out announcing that Mayhem 130's are in stock, but fear not, your bike will be built before any new orders. We thank you again for your patience throughout the pre-order process and we look forward to getting you out on your new bike very soon! If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to us at [email protected]._

Great news for me and others awaiting their order.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Good to hear. Part of me is happy that they aren’t shipping during peak holiday rush when things get trashed during shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

My wife got her size small 130 yesterday. I should have my 150 in a couple weeks. The attention to detail on this frame far exceeds my wife’s Yeti and my Evil. Can’t wait until the snow melts to get these out on some dirt.


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

That's awesome. My XL 130 shipped yesterday and should arrive Sunday. Most trails around here are a muddy disaster at the moment, so I'm hoping for some dry weather soon.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Agree that the fit and finish have been great. My Fezzari and Intense each had some issues with bottle mounts and cable routing holes. Did see one guy have some paint drips on his Ryve frame but Spot refunded a couple hundred dollars as apology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I swung by Spot HQ on Wed - got to see and throw a leg over both the 130 and 150. I had the original Rollik for 3+ seasons so I have a soft SPOT for this brand, products/engineering and the team are just awesome guys.

I've been contemplating a replacement for my RipmoAF which was my season of covid bike and frankly feel lucky I got right as things shut down and bikes became hard to get. The AF has been a great bike really but after chatting w the lads and pedaling around the lot - im really leaning to the new Mayhem. Other tops on list... Druid, Optic, Offeringv2, new Stumpy EVO...

IMO - the Spot geo, travel options and overall execution seems to land right where it needs to... meaning nothing to radical one way or the other, yet right in the sweet spot of where a really good all-round and capable bike should land. Just kinda need to determine if 130 or 150 is my go to, especially having moved from front rage (where to me the 150 would be obvious). Pretty sure the 130 would be plenty but something about the 150 just felt more natural (as its much closer to geo/feel of my AF).

Glad to know Spot finally got their frames and kits in!


----------



## cglass1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

I received my XL Mayhem 130 earlier this week and got it put together. I've not ridden it beyond a couple test rides in the driveway, but I hope to get it on the trail this weekend.

I set the rear shock at 85% of rider weight, which is giving me around 28-30% sag. At that setting, standing up and pedaling feels very solid, with less visible suspension movement than my Yeti 4.5. In just this little driveway test, I felt the suspension was more like an Ibis Ripmo as far as pedal platform, but it's too soon to make any real conclusions. I have the bike set in the 'low' setting.

Coming off the Yeti 4.5 (which is also an XL) I found the seated position to feel _very _much more upright. That'll take a little getting used to I think as it was a bit jarring. However, one of my biggest complaints with the Yeti 4.5 is how far off the back of the bike I was when climbing. The head angle difference (67 vs 65) didn't change the feel much different for me on the driveway; but again, the real test will be on the trail. Reach feels longer, but not radically so. The dropper post has a 170mm drop and I couldn't go longer on this bike. For reference, I'm 6'2" with a 34 inch inseam.

The bike looks great, I've not found any issues at all with the finish. The bike weighs 30.25 lbs as it sits in the pictures (pedals, OneUp pump and tools, tube, tire lever, strap and cage). Basically, that's it's trail-ready weight.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice. Waiting on the big brother to this. XL 150 in red. 

One thing I’ve found on my Ryve is that I had to set the rear rebound a bit higher(slower) than other bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

a little of the leaf spring effect? I was first gen Rollik - and was set relatively slow to keep from becoming a pogo - that said ran faster rebound on a takeoff shock - Ripmo v1 DPX2 w the light tune... whether the tune or diff in shocks im not 100% but was better... but that whole kinematic was completely different than the new bikes as well.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Received my 150 frame today. There are some meaty sections of carbon. Wide tubes and reinforced sections all over. Have a Zeb Ultimate 160, 175 9point8 dropper with i9 Hydra Enduro 305 wheels.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

Why can't we delete posts?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Well found a disappointing issue with the Mayhem 150 frame; limited to 180mm rotor out back and Hope e4 & v4 calipers hit the frame. I am an all Hope brake guy and this was disappointing to learn during assembly. Figure I will sell my V4s and track down a set of Sram Code RSC as those are spec'd by Spot so I know they fit. (Have a set of Hayes Dominions and they also fit, but after 2 stripped bleed screws and a broke lever, I bailed on them).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

TazMini said:


> Well found a disappointing issue with the Mayhem 150 frame; limited to 180mm rotor out back and Hope e4 & v4 calipers hit the frame. I am an all Hope brake guy and this was disappointing to learn during assembly. Figure I will sell my V4s and track down a set of Sram Code RSC as those are spec'd by Spot so I know they fit. (Have a set of Hayes Dominions and they also fit, but after 2 stripped bleed screws and a broke lever, I bailed on them).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is unfortunate. Were you able to run the Hopes on your Ryve?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Well it appears you can run an E4 in the rear if you don’t use the Hope L adapter but instead use a Sram 20 spacer. The V4 still will hit the frame. The e4 is 2mm narrower and that makes enough of a difference. 

I am running Hope e4 races on the Ryve. 180/160. It’s the 180 in the rear that pushes the Hope caliper up against the seat stay. 

Still leaning towards the Code RSCs as now I am worried that at some point I will be adjusting the rear caliper and find the the Hopes only fit if perfectly aligned. Fiddly setup on an enduro bike seems like asking for aggravation.

I prefer having similar brakes across the bikes so there is no dramatic change in brake feel when jumping between bikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't have any experience with Hope brakes but I would call Paul at Spot. I really liked the Code RSCs when I demoed. They didn't pull to the bar 100 yards down the descent like normal Sram brakes.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

poonamibaxter said:


> I don't have any experience with Hope brakes but I would call Paul at Spot. I really liked the Code RSCs when I demoed. They didn't pull to the bar 100 yards down the descent like normal Sram brakes.


Been chatting with Paul and Sam. Have a set of Code RSC in bound. Not end of world and per reviews might be a better brake for a dedicated enduro rig. Nice thing about Hope brakes is they hold resale value 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

For me the codes have been brilliant and best ever. Everyones tastes in brakes may differ, but these do not fade, don't need to be pumped, have excellent power combined w top notch modulation... in 1 full season and once dialed in to my preferences they didn't require a bleed or further adjustment - just work and work well. Hope you find similar experience!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

kamper11 said:


> For me the codes have been brilliant and best ever. Everyones tastes in brakes may differ, but these do not fade, don't need to be pumped, have excellent power combined w top notch modulation... in 1 full season and once dialed in to my preferences they didn't require a bleed or further adjustment - just work and work well. Hope you find similar experience!


Good info. I have been considering whether to do the G2 RSC or the Code RSC on the Mayhem 130.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

kamper11 said:


> For me the codes have been brilliant and best ever. Everyones tastes in brakes may differ, but these do not fade, don't need to be pumped, have excellent power combined w top notch modulation... in 1 full season and once dialed in to my preferences they didn't require a bleed or further adjustment - just work and work well. Hope you find similar experience!


How do the G2 R brakes compare to [email protected] RSC brakes, IYO?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

--


----------



## Triclimb (Mar 24, 2021)

Any thoughts on the Spot Mayhem 130 vs Revel Rascal for a daily driver on mostly old school new england trails?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Don’t have the 130, but have a Spot Ryve and 150 and the one thing they have in common is they both like a very active rider… ie they respond better standing up and accelerate through the rough sections vs other bikes I’ve ridden where they were happy to spin and cruise through.

I cross shopped the Revel bikes, and while we have roots and rocks here, its 50/50 smooth to chunky so I went with the Spots as they leaned more to the peddly riders. Also back of napkin math had the Ranger close to 30lbs for XL build. I got my Ryve at 26.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triclimb (Mar 24, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Don't have the 130, but have a Spot Ryve and 150 and the one thing they have in common is they both like a very active rider&#8230; ie they respond better standing up and accelerate through the rough sections vs other bikes I've ridden where they were happy to spin and cruise through.
> 
> I cross shopped the Revel bikes, and while we have roots and rocks here, its 50/50 smooth to chunky so I went with the Spots as they leaned more to the peddly riders. Also back of napkin math had the Ranger close to 30lbs for XL build. I got my Ryve at 26.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tazi- where did you find weight for the Revel?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Search for Ranger build treads here to get some accurate numbers. At the time I couldn’t find any XL build threads so I had to go by M and L builds posted here and on Youtube. Those were coming in at 27-28lbs, so I figured an XL would be 29+ and I build for durability before weight.

I also knew I was getting a long travel 29er later on so I could lean more XC on the Ryve vs an all arounder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

I live in Phoenix, Arizona and owned and rode for almost 2 year a V.1 Mayhem 130, and built January 2021 a V.2 Mayhem 130. Last year (pre-pandemic) I also demoed a Revel Rascal in Phoenix. My experience was not great as the Rascal I demoed was fitted with a base model Rock Shox Deluxe, not Deluxe RT3 or Super Deluxe. My takeaways was the front end was very well built, stiff and tracked well and the rear end felt laterally flexy. Moreover, the small bump sensitivity felt minimal and mid stroke support was almost non-existent, the bike repeatedly blew through the travel on steep and techy climbs or when hitting larger impacts. I did increase the rear shock psi during my ride, but it only degraded the small bump sensitivity. I did like and appreciated the Revel Rascal geometry as the seatpost, and headtube angles as well as effective top tube and reach lengths felt dialed.

My sole for selling the V.1 was a medium was too small for me and the V.1 large size stand over and dropper fitment was too not ideal...the new V.2 large geometry fits me perfectly. As most Spot riders will account, the Spot bikes are very efficient, supportive and moderately plush for the travel offered. As the Beta MTB crew reported on YouTube, the Mayhem 130 is not a hover bike. The V.1 and V.2 Mayhem 130 is a precise riding bike that provides more rider feedback and is really ideal for short technical climbs, long switchback type climbs and/or longer all day rides. I fitted both of my Mayhem's with 150mm front forks, 2.6 front and 2.4 rear tires.

I have never ridden New England trails, but most of the Phoenix trails I ride are dry, rocky, shaley and ledgy with either short punchy technical climbs or long single and double track switchback climbs.

Hope that helps.



Triclimb said:


> Any thoughts on the Spot Mayhem 130 vs Revel Rascal for a daily driver on mostly old school new england trails?


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

Picked up my Mayhem 130 from the Golden shop about a month ago. Thought I'd throw some pictures up. Spot was incredible to work with and they really went out of their way to get me a bike as soon as they could. When I ordered my bike, there was a 6-8 week wait. The day after I ordered it, I was offered a very rare opportunity to get my bike much quicker if I was up open to having a different front fork installed. They offered me the limited edition Fox 36 Root Beer with the GRIP 2 damper. I wasn't sure how this fork was going to look on the tomato red bike that I had ordered. But they said I could pick up the bike the next day if I was willing to go with it. I decided to go for it! And I'm so glad I did! I think it looks pretty dope. Here is picture of it from Spot the day I picked it up. Apparently Spot only built up 2 of these Mayhems with this fork, so its kinda a 2 of its kind . Also, Spot matched the rear shock with a sticker kit so it maatches the front fork, and they installed gummy colored grips to kinda tie it all together. Just a little extra attention to detail that made me feel good about plunking down a big chunk of money for this bike.
View attachment 1923089
View attachment 1923090


----------



## Triclimb (Mar 24, 2021)

Alright- placed my order for a Mayhem 130. Pretty excited...


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

Triclimb said:


> Alright- placed my order for a Mayhem 130. Pretty excited...


Be sure to post some thoughts here once you get some rides under your belt. I'd be curious what you think. Based on what you said your background and riding style is, you won't be disappointed! Cheers!!


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

Well future SPOT Mayhem buyers, I need to just warn you of my experience. Though I have come here, just recently, to rave about my experience with SPOT as a company, and my experience with my bike.... things have gone sour.* I can no longer recommend a SPOT bike.*

I took deliver of my M130 at the end of February and the first few rides were blissful. Unfortunately, my bike developed a lout popping sound from somewhere in the frame. Living in Colorado, I was able to bring the bike back to SPOT to have them look into it. They ended up tightening some linkages, the seat post collar, the rear wheel axel, you know.... all the same **** I did before I brought it back to them. But I was still in the 30 day period where I could return the bike if I thought it wasn't going to work out for me. Well, after bringing my bike back to SPOT 5 times because of the same ongoing issues in which they claimed everything from a tolerance issue with the Living Link titanium leaf spring and the lower link pivot carrier to tolerance issues with the hardware, they eventually replaced the rear triangle and all the hardware associated with the rear suspension. 2 miles into the first ride after all of this work was done... the noise was back and even worse than before.

They said I would need to bring the bike back again and that they would need about a week to figure out the issues with their engineering team. I argued that I should get a new frame, or a new front triangle... that was about the only thing we hadn't tried. They agreed to put a full new frame on, but a day later they emailed me to tell me they could not do that, but could offer me a full refund or I could leave the bike for them to test a fix, etc. I had already wasted a ton on time traveling an hour each way to drop off my bike and be bike-less for days while they messed around with it. Never once did they offer a loaner bike or any other compensatory benefits for the huge inconvenience of bringing in my bike. If I lived out of state, how much in shipping would they have had to fork out to deal with the same issue? Hundreds and hundreds of dollars! I felt like I was going out of my way to make it easier to fix the bike I bought from THEM! Anyway, I took the refund. I told them they have a problem with the suspension design and if they can stand up to their product they would prove it to me by just replacing the frame. No more chasing the creaking/popping ghost. All would be good. But, sadly, they can't stand by their product.

Now, in defense of SPOT. They did work with me tirelessly to fix the problem. They communicated well with me and were always very professional and courteous. I also believe, up to a point, they wanted to figure this out as bad as I did. They were as frustrated as I was. They kept telling me that this was a great learning experience for them for future products and design updates. And, they refunded me my money after I had the bike for almost 3 months. They certainly didn't have to do that, so I do appreciate that gesture.

At the end of the day, I don't have a bike. A bike I really loved when it was working the way I expected it to. SPOT has a long ways to go in figuring out the Consumer Direct business model. Their suspension is very unique and quite foreign to many LBS. To have your bike serviced, even when SPOT is willing to pay for it, most shops won't know how to fix the issues... they simply don't have any experience with the Living Link concept and design. So the argument is, why didn't I just tear everything apart and try to figure it out myself? Well, I would, if the bike was out of warranty/refund stage. But based on my experience, it wouldn't have mattered, there is no way I was going to be able to fix the issue long term.

If anybody else has had the same issues or experience, I'd like to hear about it. Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one who's had this kind of problem with SPOT.

Cheers!


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

My Mayhem 150 has a bad creak similar to yours. I've chased it around and around, but honestly all my bikes have some sort of noise and I'm living with it. If it was affecting the performance or function in some way, I'd be more apt to try and fix it. 

I've not had a 'bad' experience with SPOT, I have 3 of their bikes, but what you describe is about how all my experiences go with smaller vendors. Polite, sorta kinda makes some effort, but the ultimate fix of full replacement of item never occurs. I just waste time and money trying going around and around. The kicker is the product is often worth the hassle, if only it worked as advertised. The fact they gave you a full refund is above what many vendors would have done.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

had their mayhem 29 (original) for about 6 months before i sold and got bike with proven suspension. when i owned Mayhem, i always felt like i am Spots guinea pig, the suspension is not there yet, and there always seemed to be some sort of issue. they originally had issues with link contacting frame (not sure how they missed this during testing), then carbon leaf, i had constant issue with suspension working right. they were willing to work with me no problem, to help me tune and adjust, but i felt like idiot showing up at the store every other day. ultimately they admitted that "this is how the bike rides". at that time it was too late to return. my friend returned the bike within 1 month period, i was not so lucky, but ended up selling it within few months. got Ripley and couldn't be happier. DW link is proven suspension that works. i even got Ripmo AF las year because i like how Ibis rides.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Don't know if I'd say their suspension "isn't there", but it is a suspension that may not work for all riders in all situations. That can lead to some unhappy buyers since that isn't advertised. Not sure how you sell bikes with the tag line "your results may vary".


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

cavo said:


> had their mayhem 29 (original) for about 6 months before i sold and got bike with proven suspension. when i owned Mayhem, i always felt like i am Spots guinea pig, the suspension is not there yet, and there always seemed to be some sort of issue. they originally had issues with link contacting frame (not sure how they missed this during testing), then carbon leaf, i had constant issue with suspension working right. they were willing to work with me no problem, to help me tune and adjust, but i felt like idiot showing up at the store every other day. ultimately they admitted that "this is how the bike rides". at that time it was too late to return. my friend returned the bike within 1 month period, i was not so lucky, but ended up selling it within few months. got Ripley and couldn't be happier. DW link is proven suspension that works. i even got Ripmo AF las year because i like how Ibis rides.


Guinea pig is a good term. That's how I felt, and I told them that as well. I didn't like that feeling that my bike was being used to figure out my issues, but other bike owners issues as well. I think they brought this bike to market a little sooner than they should have. Perhaps a little more R&D was needed to fully 'bake' the product and make sure it was ready for the masses.

Getting a bike right now is not an easy task. Then, add the 10% market shift on pricing and suddenly the bikes are stupidly over priced for what you get. I know, I know... I get it. Still.

Anyway, I just ordered the new 2021 Alchemy Arktos... should have it mid June (fingers crossed). I'm hoping for a better outcome. I have owned an Ibis and I loved it. I was about to pull the trigger on a Ripley last week, but wanted just a bit more suspension travel. But Ibis makes a properly sorted and well performing bike.. one of the best brands out there for sure and the DW link is a great platform.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Don't know if I'd say their suspension "isn't there", but it is a suspension that may not work for all riders in all situations. That can lead to some unhappy buyers since that isn't advertised. Not sure how you sell bikes with the tag line "your results may vary".


That's funny. And I would agree, their suspension isn't for everybody. I did like it though, so the feel and performance was what I wanted, just not the headaches. But I agree, they have some work to do.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

well, i was aware of specific suspension feel. and i felt like i do fall in the category of riders that would benefit from it. that was not really the issue i was having. my issue was that i could not get the suspension to feel right, either feltl too harsh or felt sort of right but would blow through travel on fast chunk or anything bigger than foot. it felt like i was way out of the sweet spot for this suspension, either weight-wise or the way i ride, but i never had this issue with any other bike i rode/demoed. only time this bike felt good for me was on fairly smooth trails, like dirty bizmark, if you local. their claim that the leaf gives you extra oomph is just bs, my ripley climbs as good if not better, especially noticeable in techy climbs, where mayhem was just too firm, hardtail like feel, which is fine for smooth climbs but will wear you out quick on trails we have around here. so when i say "its not there" what i mean, i keep thinking there should be more options for leaf characteristic, maybe its thickness, so the suspension could be fine tuned this way maybe. i am not engineer and dont know if that would solve the issue, but i do feel like same leaf spring for such a wide variety of riders, weight-wise, just can not work properly. and i mentioned this to them at the time, but they were looking at me like i just came from Mars. i did demo their new generation mayhem and to be honest, it felt totally same in terms of suspension feel.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only one who's had this kind of problem with SPOT.
> 
> Cheers!


Maybe you and Taz are the only ones with this creaking problem? I can't find anything in this thread, any online reviews or any of the buyer reviews on the Spot website mentioning bad creaking noises.

My Gen1 Mayhem is as quiet as can be.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

prj71 said:


> Maybe you and Taz are the only ones with this creaking problem? I can't find anything in this thread, any online reviews or any of the buyer reviews on the Spot website mentioning bad creaking noises.
> 
> My Gen1 Mayhem is as quiet as can be.


I hope we are the only ones! But when I proposed the same question on Facebook to the SPOT Bike owners group, it's clearly a big issue with many users. Listen, all bikes creak at one time or another, and I get that. My issue was, there the sounds my bike were making sounded catastrophic. I didn't want to be charging down some trail and having the frame fail. I've had that happen once already, trust me, it's not a confidence builder.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmmm...I'm in that group on facebook and haven't noticed that. Maybe it didn't show up in my feed.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

Even though I have a Rollik150, and not a Mayhem, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

Cdal1770 said:


> Even though I have a Rollik150, and not a Mayhem, I haven't had any problems.


My wife has a Rollik 150 and she loves the bike. She's also never had an issue with it. I've had to retorque the suspension bits once just to tighten things up, but there's never been any issues with strange creaks or pops. My brother has a Ryve 115, and he's had no issues with that bike either. So my experience with Spot has been very positive, until I bought my bike, unfortunately.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> My wife has a Rollik 150 and she loves the bike. She's also never had an issue with it. I've had to retorque the suspension bits once just to tighten things up, but there's never been any issues with strange creaks or pops. My brother has a Ryve 115, and he's had no issues with that bike either. So my experience with Spot has been very positive, until I bought my bike, unfortunately.


To be honest...across the bike industry right now, with the way things are, I think QC checks are no longer being followed or enforced. So many bikes and bike components are on back order that the bike and component manufactures are rushing the product down the assembly line just to get it out the door and quality control is suffering.

There was something out of spec on your bike due to lack of QC.

Would be nice if Paul from Spot would chime in on this thread...


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

prj71 said:


> To be honest...across the bike industry right now, with the way things are, I think QC checks are no longer being followed or enforced. So many bikes and bike components are on back order that the bike and component manufactures are rushing the product down the assembly line just to get it out the door and quality control is suffering.
> 
> There was something out of spec on your bike due to lack of QC.
> 
> Would be nice if Paul from Spot would chime in on this thread...


Paul and the crew at Spot were really good with me. They probably got sick of seeing me there every week, but they were always doing what they could. I won't speak for Paul, I just don't know what else he could add. I think he and the team is trying to figure it all out. I agree though, there is something out of tolerance on the bike I had. Even with changing out the rear triangle and all the hardware, something is not quite right yet. My personal opinion is that the new titanium leaf spring doesn't play friendly with the lower pivot carrier/interface (or whatever it's called). Maybe a the tolerances are hard to keep in check with titanium? I have no idea. Again, just my speculation. BUT, once they do get that all figured out... and the few that have had issues can get them resolved, they have a great bike for many years.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> My wife has a Rollik 150 and she loves the bike. She's also never had an issue with it. I've had to retorque the suspension bits once just to tighten things up, but there's never been any issues with strange creaks or pops. My brother has a Ryve 115, and he's had no issues with that bike either. So my experience with Spot has been very positive, until I bought my bike, unfortunately.


That is unfortunate. I commiserate.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> At the end of the day, I don't have a bike. A bike I really loved when it was working the way I expected it to. SPOT has a long ways to go in figuring out the Consumer Direct business model. Their suspension is very unique and quite foreign to many LBS. To have your bike serviced, even when SPOT is willing to pay for it, most shops won't know how to fix the issues... they simply don't have any experience with the Living Link concept and design. So the argument is, why didn't I just tear everything apart and try to figure it out myself? Well, I would, if the bike was out of warranty/refund stage. But based on my experience, it wouldn't have mattered, there is no way I was going to be able to fix the issue long term.
> Cheers!


Spot should have been riding your bike to find the source of the noise instead of making you drive 2 hours to ride it to test if their interventions worked. Sounds pretty low effort on their part.

The offer for a refund instead of an exchange is quite illogical in pure business terms - it would cost them half as much to give you a new frame instead of giving you back the entirety of their margin on the bike.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Well my 'creak' turned into a full on "crackle" this weekend with my 150. I ended up pulling the bike apart, including the rear triangle. Cleaned, greased everything I could and reassembled. Still there. It is only when standing and stomping out power... you know when you really are twisting and torquing the bike. A creak I can live with, this change in tone to a more almost tearing/cracking sound has me nervous as I've started dabbling in Enduro and jumping. Emailed Spot, but Pedaling_Mayhem's experience has me worried. As far as I know the 130 and 150 are basically same bike just different shock and rear triangle.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> Spot should have been riding your bike to find the source of the noise instead of making you drive 2 hours to ride it to test if their interventions worked. Sounds pretty low effort on their part.
> 
> The offer for a refund instead of an exchange is quite illogical in pure business terms - it would cost them half as much to give you a new frame instead of giving you back the entirety of their margin on the bike.





TylerVernon said:


> Spot should have been riding your bike to find the source of the noise instead of making you drive 2 hours to ride it to test if their interventions worked. Sounds pretty low effort on their part.
> 
> The offer for a refund instead of an exchange is quite illogical in pure business terms - it would cost them half as much to give you a new frame instead of giving you back the entirety of their margin on the bike.


Well, I certainly agree with your refund vs. exchange argument. Really made no sense to me. First, they had a chance to prove to me that my issues were simply a defect with the current frame and hardware. New frame, no noises and I'm a happy customer. Secondly, I did ask them to refund my money if they thought they couldn't get the bike fixed within a short period of time. They wanted a week to get the bike to their engineering team, to fix and to test ride to make sure everyone was ok. I told them that timeframe was not a timeframe I was happy with. So, they gave me my money bad. And again, I will say this time and time again. They didn't have to refund my money. I think they offered that out of good faith and acknowledging that they weren't able to fix the issues in a timely manner. So I'm grateful for that. But you know what I wanted the most? A SPOT Mayhem130. A sweet ass bike that I could be off riding right now with a huge grin on my face.

Spot did indeed do a test ride after they completed 'fixes' the second time I brought it in. They rode the bike at a Apex, a MTB trail near their headquarters and claimed that the noise had been fixed and that they couldn't get the sounds to resurface. I was excited! Unfortunately, during my ride the next day, my excitement didn't last long and back to SPOT I went....


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Well my 'creak' turned into a full on "crackle" this weekend with my 150. I ended up pulling the bike apart, including the rear triangle. Cleaned, greased everything I could and reassembled. Still there. It is only when standing and stomping out power... you know when you really are twisting and torquing the bike. A creak I can live with, this change in tone to a more almost tearing/cracking sound has me nervous as I've started dabbling in Enduro and jumping. Emailed Spot, but Pedaling_Mayhem's experience has me worried. As far as I know the 130 and 150 are basically same bike just different shock and rear triangle.


Damn. I had the crackle sound, with some occasional pops here and there. I agree, a creak is one thing. But the crackle and pops are noises you don't want to hear coming from your bike. Did you happen to re-torque the bolts holding the leaf spring in the housings? Also...do you have the carbon cranks? I've read some discussions that the carbon cranks could be the culprit. I have my doubts to be honest, but... Honestly, any suggestions I have won't be of any help. I tried everything.

I'm curious what Spot will suggest. Hopefully they have learned something from tearing down my old bike and trying to figure it out.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Solved my creak for now. It was the derailure hanger lock nut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

TazMini said:


> Solved my creak for now. It was the derailure hanger lock nut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice! Interesting place for a creak to be coming from. I'm glad you got that sucker figure out. Happy trails man!!!


----------



## Joe in Dublin (Dec 16, 2020)

So, I had a version 1 mayhem. No issues. I picked up a version 2 frame and built it up. After a few rides, creaking and popping. After an exhaustive interaction with Spot and over 30 shock removal and reinstalls, the frame was sent back and refunded. The front shock mount began to chip and delaminate where the hardware goes through. The noise is coming from the rear shock mount to the swingarm. Its a poor design. All metal on metal. I tried everything they recommended to no avail. They will be hit hard with this issue and have to redesign the shock linkage / swingarm interface. It did take a few feisty emails and phone calls to work through this. Now im no light weight but my 130lbs kid rode it with the same issues. I went through every moving part on the bike numerous times. Id guess 50 hrs of upset wife time&#8230;. I liked spot, but it was just a bad experience for me. Heres a video for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

like i said before, they use customers to troubleshoot their designs, yet they upped their prices higher than non DTC companies. they are bunch of cool guys but they really need to up their game. poor paint job is their signature feature. my gen 1 mayhem paint peeled like my burt shoulders.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Joe in Dublin said:


> So, I had a version 1 mayhem. No issues. I picked up a version 2 frame and built it up. After a few rides, creaking and popping. After an exhaustive interaction with Spot and over 30 shock removal and reinstalls, the frame was sent back and refunded. The front shock mount began to chip and delaminate where the hardware goes through. The noise is coming from the rear shock mount to the swingarm. Its a poor design. All metal on metal. I tried everything they recommended to no avail. They will be hit hard with this issue and have to redesign the shock linkage / swingarm interface. It did take a few feisty emails and phone calls to work through this. Now im no lite weight but my 130lbs kid rode it with the same issues. I went through every moving part on the bike numerous times. Id guess 50 hrs of upset wife time&#8230;. I liked spot, but it was just a bad experience for me. Heres a video for your viewing pleasure.


Yikes that is awful and the carbon delaminating... On a side note how do you like those eeWings? I have been eying em up.

Is this only happening with the 130s? I demoed the 150 and thought it was the best bike I've ever ridden. I didn't get one yet due to me buying a new bike in October last year then breaking my hand in February. I imagine they will get it worked out but that sound is awful and with you seeing the carbon give you can't ride a bike like that.


----------



## Joe in Dublin (Dec 16, 2020)

By all means, if you have the funding eeWings are the way to go. The interface between the arms is stronger, theres 0 flex and they just work better. Most other cranks use a tapered interface which is not as strong. Im sure the 150 will have issues too, its the same shock / swingarm design.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

Joe in Dublin said:


> So, I had a version 1 mayhem. No issues. I picked up a version 2 frame and built it up. After a few rides, creaking and popping. After an exhaustive interaction with Spot and over 30 shock removal and reinstalls, the frame was sent back and refunded. The front shock mount began to chip and delaminate where the hardware goes through. The noise is coming from the rear shock mount to the swingarm. Its a poor design. All metal on metal. I tried everything they recommended to no avail. They will be hit hard with this issue and have to redesign the shock linkage / swingarm interface. It did take a few feisty emails and phone calls to work through this. Now im no light weight but my 130lbs kid rode it with the same issues. I went through every moving part on the bike numerous times. Id guess 50 hrs of upset wife time&#8230;. I liked spot, but it was just a bad experience for me. Heres a video for your viewing pleasure.


Damn. You know, when I posted about the problems I had with these exact same noises you have encountered... I began to think it was just my bike. But, over the last few months, I hear more and more about the same issues we've had with our Mayhems. There are a bunch of posts on Facebook, more here as of late. I do think Spot has an issue and they don't seem to concerned about fixing it. They keep selling every frame they make. I feel sorry for Sam over there who has to deal with all of these issues. He's gotta be pulling his hair out.

I'm like you, I like Spot. I like what they're trying to do. They've made great bikes and will continue to do so. But they have to get this Mayhem figured out.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Kinda glad I got the first Gen Mayhem. It's real quiet. 

That and I think the 2nd Generation Mayhem is kind of ugly looking.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

prj71 said:


> Kinda glad I got the first Gen Mayhem. It's real quiet.
> 
> That and I think the 2nd Generation Mayhem is kind of ugly looking.


Funny that you find the second generation unattractive. I share your sentiment! I think it's the less fluid-looking nature of the rear triangle in the newer model that's off-putting. The first gen was smooth and appealing with it's lack of angularity.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Kinda glad I got the first Gen Mayhem. It's real quiet.
> 
> That and I think the 2nd Generation Mayhem is kind of ugly looking.


I don't notice what a bike looks like while I'm riding it&#8230;.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

poonamibaxter said:


> I don't notice what a bike looks like while I'm riding it&#8230;.


I don't either. But much like my vehicles I notice it when I'm not riding or driving them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

Joe in Dublin said:


> By all means, if you have the funding eeWings are the way to go. The interface between the arms is stronger, theres 0 flex and they just work better. Most other cranks use a tapered interface which is not as strong. Im sure the 150 will have issues too, its the same shock / swingarm design.


Rather than assuming the 150 will have the same issues, it may be constructive to see if any 150 owners chime in here. I do recall confirming with Spot the 150 and 130 front triangle carbon layup and geometry are different. It seems to me that the issues may be isolated to the top tube shock mounting location?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

My 150 had an crack/creaking noise but I solved it by greasing the derailure hanger/axle nut. That said I am also running an EXT Storia shock, so if the rear oem shock is influencing the noise that’s one variable to consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

TazMini said:


> My 150 had an crack/creaking noise but I solved it by greasing the derailure hanger/axle nut. That said I am also running an EXT Storia shock, so if the rear oem shock is influencing the noise that's one variable to consider.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your experience TazMini and glad you got it sorted out. It will be interesting to see if the creaking issue is random or growing trend...


----------



## sinister_designs (May 10, 2010)

How does the Mayhem ride in comparison to the V2 Hightower?
Hightower
160mm fork
145mm rear.

Would the 130 or the 150 be the best one to try?


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

Any updates on creaking/popping? Anyone know if Spot addressed it. I have a ryve 115 that I love and was thinking of getting a mayhem, but only if this issue has been fixed. Thanks


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Mines been as quite as any other carbon bike I’ve owned. Just have to retorque the hanger nut every now and again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Any updates from anyone on the creaking issue?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have comparisons jumping from a Gen1 to a Gen2 Mayhem 130?


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

prj71 said:


> Anyone have comparisons jumping from a Gen1 to a Gen2 Mayhem 130?


Not worth $3500 for me to find out. Pretty happy with my gen 1 and it's higher bottom bracket.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

relder said:


> Pretty happy with my gen 1 and it's higher bottom bracket.


I was happy with my Gen 1 also. But now it's gone.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

relder said:


> Not worth $3500 for me to find out. Pretty happy with my gen 1 and it's higher bottom bracket.


Plus the Gen1 is more attractive....that rear triangle!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

It is more attractive. But no longer available!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc7n (Oct 6, 2021)

Got a Mayhem 130 back in late spring and have put 150-200 miles on it over the summer on Colorado front range trails (mostly intermediate, no big jumps or drops, and I don’t go super hard). No creaking so far, it’s a really fun bike and even if the leaf spring is a bit gimmicky, it does make the ride feel a bit different than other bikes. 

I’m happy with it but would have gotten a Ripley or Trail 429 if they’d been available when I was looking… probably also could have gotten away with the Ryve 115 for the riding I do and kicking myself a bit that I didn’t at least demo it.

Keeping my fingers crossed for no creaks developing.


----------



## KAO80401 (Dec 11, 2021)

Chiming in here: there's a fix for this Mayhem riders!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok. What's the fix?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KAO80401 (Dec 11, 2021)

prj71 said:


> Ok. What's the fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Its coming, Mayhem customers will be getting notifications ASAP


----------



## terryatthebikewallet (Dec 24, 2020)

TazMini said:


> Well it appears you can run an E4 in the rear if you don’t use the Hope L adapter but instead use a Sram 20 spacer. The V4 still will hit the frame. The e4 is 2mm narrower and that makes enough of a difference.
> 
> I am running Hope e4 races on the Ryve. 180/160. It’s the 180 in the rear that pushes the Hope caliper up against the seat stay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I am considering pulling the trigger on the Mayhem 130 and am a Hope guy as well. I have Race Evo levers that I bounce back and forth between E4 and X2 calipers depending on the frame. I was hoping to build with E4 calipers. Not sure if there's more or less space in the rear with the Mayhem 130 vs 150.

-=terry


----------



## KAO80401 (Dec 11, 2021)

I would avoid Hope calipers on the Mayhems, probably not enough clearance.


----------



## terryatthebikewallet (Dec 24, 2020)

KAO80401 said:


> I would avoid Hope calipers on the Mayhems, probably not enough clearance.


Thanks for chiming in so quickly. Perhaps I'll build it with the X2 calipers to see if that's sufficient power for the grip/energy this bike builds.

Also, thank you for commenting on the creak issue and potential fix. This is probably the only thing holding me back from jumping onboard at this point. 

-=terry


----------



## KAO80401 (Dec 11, 2021)

send [email protected] a quick email regarding Hope clearances. also, the link revamp is very nice and creak free


----------



## terryatthebikewallet (Dec 24, 2020)

KAO80401 said:


> send [email protected] a quick email regarding Hope clearances. also, the link revamp is very nice and creak free


Thanks for this, KAO! Yeah they said likely will not fit. I have both E4 and X2 Hope calipers already so will be able to check if/when frame comes. They also put my mind at ease saying the creaking thing has been addressed and all new frames being sold will be sorted. Cool. I spoke with Tyrel there and he was pleasant and enthusiastic. He was even nice enough to laugh at my dumb jokes. 

Right now I just need to take a step off the ledge. I'm grateful they have the frame I want in stock (large 130 black). They also have forks in stock... Those are hard to come by these days, lol  I am just coming from almost pulling the trigger on an Aluminum Banshee frame.. So this is definitely a bigger $$ swing. Don't mean to come across as saying it's over-priced. That's not my intention - it's just north of my budget. Oh decisions. 

Aside from the price I only have one technical concern and that's the Live Link and if it will work for me as a 150lb rider...that likes to think he's aggressive and capable up and down. Would the LL be too firm for me? Would it take fun out of the technical downhill and become frustrating in technical climbing? It seems lots of riders (new to the brand and loyal followers) are claiming it's just right. Another concern I have is how it will cope in the long haul (i.e. will LL require replacing or where/how it mounts to the frame cause fatigue there or unanticipated maintenance, creakage, etc.). I haven't seen one of these in person hence my concerns. I understand that there was an additional engineering focus towards reliability. So that is reassuring. 

The frame is alluring. It's really neat looking. It has this unique functional look that almost looks menacing to me but at the same time not ostentatious. It's that sort of bike and brand that I'd be honored to ride, just trying to convince myself to take the plunge. I've bee through 2 other trail bike frames this year and hoping this next one is a keeper. 

I'm in Orange County, CA. So not so ideal for demo accessibility or showroom visit 

Sorry to ramble, folks.

-=terry


----------



## KAO80401 (Dec 11, 2021)

The great engineering / design aspect about the LL is how much it enhances the "sweet spot" for a wide range of riders regardless of style and weight. 

I'm 165 when im eating like a beast and riding all the time. I get along quite well with the LL platform. It manipulates the overall support of the suspension in a way where I feel like the transition between hard charging and hard pedaling inputs becomes more seamless. It doesn't sacrifice grip while still maintaining a certain lightfootedness. Also, the pop is there even riding the 150 with a coil. The 130 is DPS equipped and very poppy. The Mayhems share a lot of the same deisgn DNA. Also, must mention the DPS is reliable, perhaps the most reliable Fox offering to date. I like Banshee for sure, seems like you have some decision making to do. The LL itself is titanium yielding a pretty high fatigue life while also allowing the magic to happen. 

Tyrel's the man BTW, love him.


----------



## MTB in ME (9 mo ago)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> These are old reviews, but it's the same suspension platform. They did mention in the one article posted above that they fiddled with the ramp up, which may help. I was hoping the Spot fella on here could give some insight.
> 
> I was looking at the Mayhem pretty heavily but backed off when the few people I know reported back riding them at demos. They say they climb amazing, but going down they couldn't stop the bike from blowing through the rear travel and bottoming the bike out. These guys are well seasoned riders and said they did tinker with some settings on the trail trying to fix the issue, but couldn't seem to get it set.



I have the 2018 Gen 1 with a DPX2. I am 195lbs running a single .2 vol spacer, around 170psi and have no issues. This is my first season on it, I have pushed it pretty damn hard and have not bottomed out once.


----------



## MTB in ME (9 mo ago)

Zoomie said:


> You could be right about the X2 combined with the Living Link. The knock on the X2 is that it has two modes - Firm and Open - and it's got a lot of plush in the open position which the Living Link might firm up a bit because the firm setting on the X2 is a traction killer.
> 
> The only thing holding me back from buying the SPOT was the geometry of the old frame, but like you said, longer reach and lower headset angle makes the 130 a great rig spec'd with a 150 Fox 36 and a DPX2. That's what I will ask for anyway!


I recently purchased a Gen 1 with a 36 and DPX2 and had the same geometry concerns. But have found them for the most part are unfounded. I did add a 1 deg geoshift headset to slacken it out, add a bit to the wheelbase, and lower the BB. I find the cockpit very comfortable, actually quite similar to my Banshee Phantom. The Spot is plusher front and back of course. The Spot is more efficient climbing in the saddle and pedaling in general, but I'm more confident out of the saddle on the Phantom. The biggest change is the BB height. The Spot is a full 13mm higher. Not that it is overly high but the Phantom with it's 105 rear end and 180(vs 150) dropper really lets you get low for the descents. The Spot is much much more capable in rough terrain. It always begs for more, it is incredibly fast, but it is a trail bike, not a mini enduro. I just got the kit to extend the Fox36 to 150mm to give it a bit extra up front. I plan on hitting some parks this summer with it.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone here have any seat of pants comparison between a Mayhem 150 and Ripmo v2?


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

20% sale on the Mayhem 150's...seriously looking at this. Of course, I'm 5'10" and right in between a medium and a large...does anyone have any size recommendations? I had a previous gen Mayhem 130 large, and had the seat slammed forward. Just wondering with the new gen, with the steeper seat tube angle, if it makes for a tighter cockpit and the large would actually fit me fine. Ugh...hate being on the cusp!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

SteelSteedSS said:


> 20% sale on the Mayhem 150's...seriously looking at this. Of course, I'm 5'10" and right in between a medium and a large...does anyone have any size recommendations? I had a previous gen Mayhem 130 large, and had the seat slammed forward. Just wondering with the new gen, with the steeper seat tube angle, if it makes for a tighter cockpit and the large would actually fit me fine. Ugh...hate being on the cusp!


I am same height as you and I also had a large gen 1 mayhem. I demoed the large 150 twice and it felt perfect.


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

poonamibaxter said:


> I am same height as you and I also had a large gen 1 mayhem. I demoed the large 150 twice and it felt perfect.


Great! Much appreciated 👍😎


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone have experience running a 2.5 WT on the rear? Wanting to put an aggressor back there on 35 rims I have. It’s awful close to their 64mm max width clearance they specify. Would hate to have rub and don’t want to run smaller than a 2.5.


----------



## PCT (Jun 29, 2009)

Just tested the Mayhem 150 as a possible replacement for my Ripmo v2. At 5'10" the Large frame felt perfect, plenty of room to move around on the bike and with the seat tube angle I wouldn't want any less reach. Comes stock with rear Aggressor 2.5 WT on a Flow rim, decent clearance. Climbs very well, on par with the Ripmo but feels more efficient and lively. Technical downhills didn't feel quite as composed as the Ripmo but maybe some fine-tuning of the suspension would make a difference.


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Took my first ride on the 150 in Moab! Paul was really helpful and they got the bike to me before my trip. 5’10” on large is perfect. Bike is really awesome. Had a great ride. Planning on doing the whole enchilada tomorrow. Think it’s worth riding in the low position? I rode in high all day today and had no problems. Worried the low will be too low and get a bunch of pedal strikes. Anyone have experience running it in low? Thanks!


----------



## KSC (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see a lot of info on the Mayhem 150 so thought I'd add my 2 cents. I rode a demo from their shop in Golden. I had high hopes but was disappointed. 

Climbing:
As most reviews seem to note the climbing feels very efficient, but then again so does a hardtail. The climbing position also felt very good with a nice steep seat tube angle, the reach was comfortable, and the front wheel felt nicely weighted even on steeper inclines. With relatively long legs I sometimes suffer from feeling like my seat is too high up, but even with only a 3 degree riser bar, the riding position felt balanced.

The traction was not as good as I expected / am used to and found my wheel slipping and bouncing laterally in little tech sections climbing. Given that the tires are the same as I usually ride and even with slightly lower pressure, my guess is the suspension is to blame.

Downhill:
Dropping the seat, the downhill riding position felt nice - I felt balanced and centered. A few stretches where I was able to generate some speed, the bike felt nice and stable.

The suspension again felt disappointing to me. I found my rear wheel bouncing around way more than I'd expect and the ride felt harsh, yet the bike lacked liveliness that is usually the beneficial end of the trade-off. It felt like a lot of effort to get the bike off the ground, making it feel heavier than its actual weight. Also, once the bike got moving downhill for a bit I started getting a squeaking sound coming from the rear end. I couldn't discern any performance correlation, but it was annoying.

The bike also felt like it took a bit of effort to move around. It may just require a mental shift, but it felt like I had to muscle the bike around more than I've felt with others. Manualling off drops took more effort as well.

So bottom line, even though I wanted to like it, and it's not a bad bike, with so many good bikes out there, this one didn't do it for me. Obviously I'm one person on the internet on a demo bike and perhaps with more time and suspension tuning I could get it more to my liking, but that's my impression compared to other bikes I've ridden.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

KSC said:


> I don't see a lot of info on the Mayhem 150 so thought I'd add my 2 cents. I rode a demo from their shop in Golden. I had high hopes but was disappointed.
> 
> Climbing:
> As most reviews seem to note the climbing feels very efficient, but then again so does a hardtail. The climbing position also felt very good with a nice steep seat tube angle, the reach was comfortable, and the front wheel felt nicely weighted even on steeper inclines. With relatively long legs I sometimes suffer from feeling like my seat is too high up, but even with only a 3 degree riser bar, the riding position felt balanced.
> ...




I have a Mayhem 130. It doesn't have any of the characteristics you described. Actually mine acts quite the opposite of everything you just said.

I'll chalk it up to a demo bike and that the suspension wasn't set up properly for your weight and the terrain you ride.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

prj71 said:


> I have a Mayhem 130. It doesn't have any of the characteristics you described. Actually mine acts quite the opposite of everything you just said.
> 
> I'll chalk it up to a demo bike and that the suspension wasn't set up properly for your weight and the terrain you ride.


Yeah, I have the first gen 130 and was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking something wasn't setup correctly, too. That's really too bad that was the impression you got from the bike b/c it doesn't describe my experience of owning the 130.


----------



## PCT (Jun 29, 2009)

I would concur that the Mayhem 150 demo bike that I recently tested was set up _very_ efficiently for climbing and flow but felt like it needed some suspension adjustments for technical descending. Planning to schedule a 2nd demo session soon to hopefully get it dialed in better. Haven't found a ton of reviews or rider testimonials/comparisons (specifically on the newer-model 150) so I will need to be convinced by first-hand experience.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

PCT said:


> I would concur that the Mayhem 150 demo bike that I recently tested was set up _very_ efficiently for climbing and flow but felt like it needed some suspension adjustments for technical descending. Planning to schedule a 2nd demo session soon to hopefully get it dialed in better. Haven't found a ton of reviews or rider testimonials/comparisons (specifically on the newer-model 150) so I will need to be convinced by first-hand experience.


If you're on Facebook, there's a Spot Owner's group and I'm sure you could get some really good tips on setup there.


----------

